# New Shop



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

After many years of dreaming, I finally have an actual dedicated space for a shop. We built a new Garage for the cars and I converted the old 2 car (barely garage into my shop.

The new garage is done, and we didn't go to the bay, so I finally got in their this weekend and started the conversion process. Drug all the junk out, installed new lighting, and even completed an actual wood project.

I built an assembly bench out of some old Craftsman metal work benches, some 3/4 MDF, and formica laminate. The top is 6'x4' and is trimmed with 1/3 Poplar. I'm going to build an insert for the middle space with slide through drawers for storage. 

I have a new Powermatic table saw and some other goodies on order. This will be an evolution, but I'm pumped.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Pics... Couldn't get them to upload for a bit.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good GottaGo!! When does the new saw come in??? Also, where are you going to hang the first aid box? lol 
gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You can't see the fully equipped level one trauma center on the other side of the room. 

The table saw will be delivered next Monday. Mrs. GGF has a big list of projects.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a good start. Time to get busy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't see a lathe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' good.. Don't forget while you're still at the studs..put in at least two dozen electrical outlets everywhere you can find a space on all four walls.. I'm still working with the only two I got..and the six hole power paks I have would give any electrical inspector a stroke.....:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats awesome!! Good luck with all your upcoming projects.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm going to have to work my way up to a lathe. My first goal is cutting straight lines. 

You're right Tortuga. I have an electrician coming out later this week to add outlets. Lot's of outlets including a couple of 220's.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

That is super to have a real shop.

Two things:

I think the things that one cannot do without are a band saw, table saw,
drill press, and a planer. I can do without a lathe.

Flooring is something nobody says anything about. You will be standing
for hours on that concrete floor. Saw an article in an old copy of Fine
Woodworking that featured a new shop setup. They featured a plywood
floor on 1x2's on their side. This gave the floor a bit of bounce. Harbor
Freight has those black rubber sections also to ease the feet.

Good Sawing to you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't have enough electrical outlets. I put one on every 3rd or 4th stud and at times, it isn't enough. I also have extra 220v outlets also. Need tons of lights slso.

Congrats, I sure miss my old dedicated shop!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Now is a good time to install some cleats along the walls while you can still get to the walls. Then you can simply hang stuff where you want it and move it if need be. 

Wish I had that much room to work.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Good idea MT. Lot's of good ideas so keep them coming. The space is 21x21 with a narrow 4x10 storage area underneath the stairs that go up to Mrs. GGF's studio. 

I'm still playing with the layout so I'm going to leave the walls open until I get comfortable with the setup. Then I'll probably redo all the walls, add insulation and put a mini-split unit in so it's usable when it's really hot or really cold out. 

I'll probably put the air compressor and dust collection unit under the stairs. I think I like the assembly table where it is, and I'll have the table saw between the assembly table and roll up door. That's as far as I've gotten though.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have a mini split system in my one car garage. It stays 73-75 deg. Sure makes life more enjoyable. Thanks to Tortuga for turning me on to that type of system. I insulated the walls and put in 11 inches of blown insulation in the ceiling...and I already had an energy efficient overhead door. Works great for me.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Shop swag.








I have a table saw and planer coming Monday. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..You're like a kid at Christmas, GG.. Really having a ball ???

You're idea about putting the air compressor and dust collector under the stairs sounds like a good one. One suggestion...insulate the space and put some doors on it . My dust collector is LOUD...and most compressors I have seen are as well. When I'm on the lathe with the collector going I can't hear a thing...phone...Momma...NADA..Don't think either one of them needs any fresh air circulation and a little soundproof room all their own would be nice...

Keep us posted on progress..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I'll have the table saw between the assembly table and roll up door.


My table saw is positioned near the overhead door facing into the garage. The outfeed table/assembly table is just beyond the saw. I only need to open the door if I am ripping something longer than 4 feet.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL Tortuga. You're right. I've been thinking about this for over 10 years. All this stuff is in my "remodeling" budget. 

MT. That is my thinking as well.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, Congrats!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My new stuff came today. A Powermatic 64B and a Makita 12 thinkness planer. 

That table saw is one heavy beast. Liked to kill me getting it together and upright, but I managed. I've done all the initial adjustments. Fortunately the blade was perfectly square to the mitre grooves out of the box, and the tilt was dead on at 90 and 45 degrees. The table is flat and the wings matched up perfectly with a little persuasion. The only required adjustment was to the fence. I cant believe how vibration free and quiet it is compared to my old Home Depot special. thanks to GB for a great recommendation.

I'll make a few test cuts tonight just to be sure everything is dead on.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! Looks like Christmas morning for Bob Vila!! Way to go!!
May I suggest a good book on tablesaws??








http://www.amazon.com/Table-Saw-Basics-Series/dp/0806972165/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370905974&sr=8-3&keywords=table+saw+basic
Keep us posted and watch those fingers! gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's an investment. It will save me millions at Green Acres.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Gottago....what are you doing for a bandsaw??? gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a set up once with tablesaw in front of garage door and was fantastic. I put some 3/4" pipe between the inside door frame and the gatage door rail and heightvwas set using a small piece of wood on both sides. Just put pipe in on both sides for a outfeed bar. Wood glides on the pipe and supports longer stock when ripping. Used it for years, but my plave now hs a double wide door and length doesn't work well with it. Cheep outfeed and works great!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I'm doing nothing for a bandsaw right now. I have a jigsaw. Does that count?

Seriously, a band saw and jointer are the next two items on the list.

Slip knot. That's great idea on the outfeed. It's a rollup door so the rails attache directly to the framing. I bet I could rig something up though.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, just add a piece on each end to support the pipe and wha-la, it would be easy to install and remove in seconds too. A piece of wood with a hole in one end or both ends and slide it in or half holes to drop in also wold work. Youbwould love it no matter which way you make it work!


----------

